# pai mă superi dacă faci asta



## jpinon33

I have been written the following expressions:

pai ma superi daca faci asta
te rog
nu mai vreau sa faci asta

Can anyone explain?  Is it meant good?


----------



## Ottilie

It means ''you'll upset me if you do that please,I don't want you to do that again''


----------



## Isoniahtar

as Ottilie said, it's not very good.

pai = well
mă superi = you upset me, you make me upset, etc.
dacă = if
faci = you do
asta = this

te rog = please

nu mai vreau să faci asta = I don't want you to do this again


----------



## jpinon33

Thank you!  I really appreciate it.

All the best


----------

